# New landing net



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I like the Foreverlast wading net. It has a short handle for wading but it easily fits in the hatch of my current boat for storage. It also has foam padding all around it so it won't bang around and it floats. Fishing out of a poling skiff I don't need a long handled net although, I just ordered a Fishpond Nomad mid-length landing net for the new boat. It is the biggest net I can fit in the bench seat hatch on my soon to be EVOx. The longer handle will make it a little easier for me to land a good fish when I am fishing solo, which is fairly often. The Fishpond nets are expensive though...


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I like the Stowmaster SS108S. It's not cheap--but is anything that is well-made cheap? This one is big--24″x 28″ hoop – 108″ long – 14″x 40″ stowed. It's telescoping, aircraft quality all-aluminum. Netting is heavy duty coasted nylon, 24" deep.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I have an Ego net- nice rubber netting, removable or sliding handle 
They are definitely worth checking out


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

Water Bound said:


> I have an Ego net- nice rubber netting, removable or sliding handle
> They are definitely worth checking out


What size works best for inshore fishing?


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I have this one- https://www.egofishing.com/products/S1-Genesis/Kryptek-S1-Nets/kryptek-medium-pvc-coated-net/




BobGee said:


> What size works best for inshore fishing?


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

I have a YakAttack Leverage Landing Net that I won years ago in a raffle; it folds to half its length and is great for landing fish right at the boat (or wading). GREAT quality net. 

I'm in the market, as well, for a longer landing net. Glad this thread came up!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I got this KastKing folding net for under $50 off of Amazon or eBay in August. It worked fine, and stows easily.

Although the bag they give you to store it in was worthless. Zipper broke on first day, however putting a damp net in it would have probably caused a mildew problem.

And the second section of the telescopic handle is kind weak when fully extended.

I think this net will last me a few years


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I have a H2O Express with telescoping handle in 20x23 size. Very sturdy and about the perfect size for my inshore needs in my boat and on my kayak. That’s the Academy Sports house brand I think.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Here is the Mercedes of landing nets....they are in the same category as a Freestone or Chittum all Carbon Skiff.

The handle is also a flask! Is it necessary......no. Is it pretty freakin' cool.....yup.

https://risingfish.net/product-category/nets/


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

The handle is a flask, I can’t top that.

Another vote here for the Stowmaster!

I had an Ego net and it was a very good net until the rubber netting started to fail and fish started to break through.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

FishWithChris said:


> I'm in the market, as well, for a longer landing net. Glad this thread came up!


I should start making landing nets. Frigging web sites make you click and click and even then leave out basic info 

Leaning towards a rubber net around 24 x 24 and 30 inches deep with a 6 ft handle.
Have nets for "small fish" (under 10 pounds) want one for the 20 to 40 pound class for salmon/halibut in particular. Most other fish that I like to eat I won't keep if over 8 to 12 pounds. Want those released to be in good condition.

Looks like it's going to cost well over $100.00


----------



## Slb9981 (Feb 9, 2020)

Why the clear vs black rubber net? Are there advantages to either or preference?


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Did you call Ego? I broke my handle and they sent me a new handle with no questions asked.


Fritz said:


> The handle is a flask, I can’t top that.
> 
> Another vote here for the Stowmaster!
> 
> I had an Ego net and it was a very good net until the rubber netting started to fail and fish started to break through.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Second vote for KastKing


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hand grab


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

Slb9981 said:


> Why the clear vs black rubber net? Are there advantages to either or preference?


The theory is that fish don’t see a clear net so they tend to swim into it.


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

Nets are not allowed on micro skiffs! They are highly frowned upon on this site! However I use a black rubber net from Basspro.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Yeah get with the program. Nets are out.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

In all reality I use a small rubber one thats normally for like trout fishing, because The 6 ft long handle ones I always put in my rod holders and then bust them off in the mangroves because Im an idiot. If your going to chase tarpon in the mangroves don't put the net in the pole holder. If your going to chase tarpon in the mangroves don't put the net in the pole holder. If your going to....


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

The one in the picture is what I have. It has a wide opening and can accommodate larger fish. The netting is rubber coated but hooks can still get caught in it. I have had it 10+ years. I am most likely going to get this one, it has a large opening but the netting is a wide silicone that hooks won't get stuck in so easily







. They have 3 different sizes with this being the largest.
https://www.austinkayak.com/ForEverlast-G3-Pro-Series-Floating-Landing-Net/ACK24245P.html


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Slb9981 said:


> What do you guys recommend. My $30 version from bass pro broke today and was curious if there was something that I was missing out on or is a net basically a net? The Bubba version is nice but is pricey.


I like KastKing. I don't remember how I first stumbled across them but I now have split ring pliers, a landing net and a tackle bag from them, all of which are well made and work well


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I have the Stowmaster SS67LG. Works great, telescopes and folds in half.


----------

